# How many times per day do you/did you feed your puppies?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The girls are 7.5 and 8 months and I feed them 2 times/day. Was verifying with the Ziwipeak folks to be certain that I am feeding proper amount at each feeding and they tell me that I should still be feeding them 3 times/day.
Well, I feel badly because I have not been for awhile.

Do you (or did you) feed your less than 12 month babies 3 times/day?

My girls are healthy and FULL of energy (and mischief). They are consistently gaining weight. I am eager to hear what you do or have done. I certainly may have misunderstood when I went to 2 times/day.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I used to kinda free feed, but have been starting to feed them just 2x a day, and they have actually been eating more. I never had a problem with Bella eating, but Izzie wouldn't eat very many at a time. She has actually been doing really well with just eating 2x a day!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

3 times a day till 1 year old for me


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I feed mine a tiny bit of ZP in the morning and they free feed on Orijen the rest of the day. I am sure if your girls are gaining weight and are able to finish each meal then they are fine eating 2X. I have heard that you are supposed to feed twice a day ,three times, or even once. I am not sure which one is correct!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have always been a freefeeder with dry food , whether a puppy or an adult.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If it's working for your girls...I'd stick to it.  I honestly fed all my pups twice a day from 8 weeks old on & just gave them plenty of "treats" through out the day & they fared fine. Mari was our smallest at 1lb 14oz when we brought her home. Obviously if it was a tiny pup...three meals at least would be very important but your girls are old & big enough now & are obviously doing well on two times a day so I wouldn't mess with it myself.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

With everything we went through getting Hope's colitis under control, I hated to change anything. Heather-I am going to agree with you. They are doing INCREDIBLY well on ZP and I do not want to change anything as a result. They eat at 6 a.m. and 6 p.m. They sleep with us and EVERY day I start getting kisses right about 5:55. Time to eat! Like clocks, they are! 

They get Stella and Chewy's treats as well. They are healthy, gaining girls so I am not gonna rock the tummy boat that we have gotten so settled!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

We used to feed 2 times a day, but now I basically free feed dry even with Pebbles because I was worried with the early morning rush to get 3 kids ready for school/kinder I would forget to feed them. My 4 year old son often likes to join in on the free feeding too ukeright: lol

I am really thinking we will go to a raw diet soon though & I think I wil feed twice a day then, I don't think it would be a problem at all.

Your girls are obviously thriving, so keep on doing what works for you


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I was feeding Bailey twice a day but vet said I should do 3 times a day so I tried. She's not really into eating again so I went back to twice a day and she's been fine.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I feed Isabelle twice a day and she is around 7 months now, she gets treats through the day too.
If it's working for them, stick with it.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I was feeding Lacey twice a day....she's slightly younger than your girls. She was doing fine until we had that vomiting episode a couple of weeks ago. Turns out she was hungry which caused her to vomit. Our vet recommended 4-5 meals a day for her But she is barely 2lbs at over 7 mos old. Now I know...if they vomit at night...feed them  Im still not feeding 5x a day but I now do 3-4. If her last meal is early...say 4ish...I give her a little something before bed to hold her til morning. Oh...she is raw fed...if that makes a difference


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

The ideal is twice a day when they are not so little anymore. Tequila is almost 5 months but I still feed her 3 times a day. But soon I will do it twice 
Once a day is not reccomended at all...It can cause many problems like vomiting, poor things.


----------



## Poppy's Mom (Jul 1, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> The girls are 7.5 and 8 months and I feed them 2 times/day. Was verifying with the Ziwipeak folks to be certain that I am feeding proper amount at each feeding and they tell me that I should still be feeding them 3 times/day.
> Well, I feel badly because I have not been for awhile.
> 
> Do you (or did you) feed your less than 12 month babies 3 times/day?
> ...


I feed my dog 3 times per day until she turned 8 months, then two times now. The main reason was that when I fed her two times, she liked to skip the breakfast or lunch. But then she ate it all in dinner times. So I changed to feed her at 11am and 7pm, and it worked perfect, that she ate all meals! 

Her breeder who has 6 Chihuahuas also feed her dogs 2 times a day. They are perfectly healthy, don't worry!


----------

